# Possible new immigration laws under Obama!?!?!



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

I read on these threads that President Obama might change the immigration laws to the USA... maybe for the best or maybe for the worse (more than likely the latter knowing the world economic state)...

... but when (if he does) is that due to happen, if it happens this year?

I wish they had a point system like in Canada and Australia.


----------



## ChungyUK (Feb 27, 2008)

don't we all lol


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

At the risk of being less than positive here, I don't get the feeling that immigration reform is a very high priority issue just now in the US - especially given that it seems many of the illegal immigrants have started going home, based on the dismal economy.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## mrees007 (Jan 8, 2009)

Bevdeforges said:


> At the risk of being less than positive here, I don't get the feeling that immigration reform is a very high priority issue just now in the US - especially given that it seems many of the illegal immigrants have started going home, based on the dismal economy.
> Cheers,
> Bev


I was only saying as there were people saying that the green card lottery might be taken away.


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

This rumor has been going around. On the other hand - H1B has turned into a lottery.


----------



## frenchie (Dec 12, 2008)

I highly doubt he is going to do anything, he just has too much on his plates. And let's face it, no politician cares about USCIS being backlogged, family being separated by continents... I read his agenda on whitehouse.gov website and he wants to legalize illegal aliens. Great,way to reward people for breaking the law!

I hope that the green card lottery doesn't go away! I think it is great that you have that possibility when you don't fit into any of the immigrant visas.


----------



## Tiffani (Dec 4, 2007)

if anything does change during his administration, it'll be after he's fixed the economy, closed out the war in Iraq, shifted the war in Afghanistan (or won it), established peace in the middle east, and solved the climate crisis

Immigration is not a top priority now for most Americans. When we have spare cash, we can afford to worry about the illegal aliens. When we're all losing our jobs, we don't worry so much about who's coming over and who's not.


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Unless, of course, we are afratid they are the reason we aren't getting jobs. The recession is having a big effect in Mexico, where even legal US residents are returning to Mexico because they don't have work in the US. And the money sent back by Mexicans working in the US is decreasing, too. So, while things are bad here, I've read that illegal immigration has slowed.


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Well I'm expecting a major immigration bill in the next year. Immigration is a contentious issue that can really cost votes whichever way you play it. At the moment the Democrats have the most power any party gets under the Constitution -- and they will lose seats in 2010 regardless of the direction the country takes. So it makes sense to get a badly needed fix for this broken system through in the first year.


----------

